# Sound software?



## nibor (28. September 2002)

nachdem ich gerade bei der suchfunktion nichts gefunden habe tut es mir leid aber ich muss fragen:

Welche soundsoftware eignet sicha m besten um lieder uns so weiter zu bearbeiten 
im programm sollten gute effekte sein und ein virtuelles  mischpult und sowas ...
thx Robin (rückwärts "nibor")


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. September 2002)

Welche Preisklasse?


----------



## nibor (6. Oktober 2002)

der pres ist mir vollkommen egal hauptsache es ist professionell !!!
thx


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Oktober 2002)

Als reiner Audioeditor kommt da Steinberg Wavelab in Frage.
Als Arranger Logic Audio oder Steinberg Cubase.


----------

